# White Najde sheep from Ksa



## Naef hajaya (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 7, 2011)

They look like suri alpacas with big heads. I bet that fiber is nice!


----------



## TigerLilly (Feb 8, 2011)

That last one is sooo cute! How big do they get in height & weight?


----------

